# Huron - Wee Wee - Get on w/ it!



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

Someone pls call the Frenchies up in the Bell and have them open up thier damn dam. I'd like to see a little water. I must of t-ed off mother nature again cause she isn't helping us pre release. You guys can blame it on me. I knew I shouldn't have tossed that butt in the water when I got my last big fish on. I wasn't thinking.....too much pressure....too much going on. I am going down there tonight and draggin a full garbage bag of trash out to make amends. It should take me about 5 min to find enough. It is sad what people leave behind.

Does anyone know the site where I can find the release info? I need to know what is going on up their in the Bell. 

On a side note. I came up with a new way to fish the upper lower river this year. It is only for meat eaters. It is called "boot" fishing. I rub a wax worm on the toe of my boot. Then I run down the middle of the river which is about 3 inches deep and nudge fish out of the deep holes (~1.5 ft deep) w/ my toe. You don't really need the waxies.....but I bought a dozen and I'd like to use them all by the end of this season (May).


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

This is from the DNR Site, Last weeks report stated the dams were opened and fishing was good. Here is todays report.

Anglers continue to catch steelhead in the Huron River. Some are drifting spawn or flies, while others are casting spoons and plugs. The better fishing continues between Huroc Park and Ford Street, but some are also fishing up near the Flat Rock Dam

Are they full of it, or is everyone here keeping quiet????


----------



## Chaoticfishing (Jun 2, 2005)

*FINALLY* made it home ... and it's not looking good at all. Went down there and man I have to agree. You can run across the river in tennis shoes and never get your ankles wet. Told you to keep those damn butts in your pocket/bag, this is all your fault :lol: 

As for the report ... caught two rocks in two casts, then called it a day :rant: Hopefully sunday will be a little different, everyone do a rain dance or two.


Hey Jeff, 
Great trip up north eh?  How did we do?  :lol: 
Get ready Hunting season is right around the corner.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

People are getting fish. It seems they are few and far between though. I always question the DNR reports. I wonder if they just talk to one guy or if the person who updates the page calls down to "our" dnr office and one of "our" guys just makes a guess at it. I haven't seen the dnr this year. On a side note....a dnr job seems like it would be a nice job. I think I'd be happy doing it but their is one guy who patroled the Huron last year who always has a bad attitude. I don't get it. Anyone know who I am taking about? I have talked to him several times....just being friendly....and he always has a smart remark....one of those hard a$$es. I guess it doesn't really matter. Personally however, I wouldn't mind spending the day talking to fisherman and hunters....I bet I'd be happer then sitting at my job. There are very few out who deserve a bad attitude. 

It seems to me, these first few fall reports are more like a mid winter reports. A few guys who know what they are doing (which is not me) are pulling fish here and there....but not a lot. The "Steady Eddies" of the Huron are coming up short quite a bit. 

I am going tonight for the first time this year. Wading. I will give it a try on Sunday night too after I bait my blind. I will post a report on what I find out.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I've never thought the DNR reports for this river were very accurate but remember they can't be there all the time so more than likely they are going on what they are told whether true or not.

I'm heading north for the weekend to try my hand at hunting and maybe a west side steelie trip for a bit. Otherwise I'd would float the Huron and get an accurate report for myself. I like low water because it concentrates any fish in the river into holes. High water scatters the fish but brings more fish into the system so the river is half full or half empty depending on the way you look at it. I'd rather some high water to bring fish in then recede to concentrate them. 

Not that I'm asking for too much.


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

went to the huron today,fished 5 different spots...no fish...i stopped by the little dipper to see if there are any new photos up,one guy got a nice one this morning,they have about 7-8 photos from this week ,one of them being me..man im still pissed for losing "the nice one" im done until the water goes back up...can anyone please post when the water goes up ,thanks in advance if you can....


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Kent Lake will start drawing down Nov.1.
Usually 32 to 36 inches on approx. 1000 acre lake(10 to 15 days to do this).
Water will take 5 to 7 days to hit flatrock.
Portage usually draws down about 12 to 15 inches somewhere
around the 22nd.
But without some good rain to go with it, it will probably
not really be noticed.

I am going to hit the river for the first time Saturday.
Every cast is like buying a lottery ticket,
on the Huron you need to buy many,
but you can't win if you don't play.lol
If I only had 2 weeks I could fish the Huron,
it would be.

Mattt


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

Well I went to state for the game, baited 3 blinds, and scoped the gun in. That left me about 3 hours to fish this weekend which I did. Didn't scout.....just went to Lobo. No fish for me. Floated waxies, spawn, and threw a hot and tot. Turn out I no good at fishing this year.


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

MI_STEELHEAD said:


> [ I am going down there tonight and draggin a full garbage bag of trash out to make amends. It should take me about 5 min to find enough. It is sad what people leave behind.] i went to the river yesterday morning and fished for about an hour..water is still low..and speaking of garbage i was at my favorite spot and saw a bike pedal sticking out of the water so i got ahold of it with my net and pulled out a 20 inch mongoose bike, with about a million sinkers and spiltshots snagged in it..stupid kids must have thrown it in there...


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

I am heading down there tonight. Anyone else going? We got a little water...maybe they will be moving around a bit.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

duice + chaotic + mi_steel + other non-ms dudes = no evening fish. 

duice + chaotic + mi_steel + other non-ms dudes = tons of bs-ing.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I never did make it out Saturday and it sounds like I didn't miss too much.
But I did go by the Kent lake dam last night, and it is *blasting out!*
*right on schedule.*
Normally it's just a drip of a dam, but now it looks like 
a river again there.
Caught a few small(smallies) in the froth, not much for size
but its all good.

Mattt


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The water hasn't made it into the lower end. I tried motoring up and made it a mile or so before busting a pin. I worked a spot or two to no avail but my better spots were farther than I could get to. One of the residents told me he has two this year which isn't much for the time he puts in.

On the bright side I saw a bat over head as twilight was slipping into darkness and has two does cross the river in front of me. As I floated closer a basket 6 point started to walk across trailing the two does. He spotted me and high tailed it back from where he came from.

It's always cool to see some of the usual northern wildlife here in the city.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello Gunrod
Always very nice to see the deer,osprey,ect.. when down on the Huron.
Last year I had 3 deer swim right in front of me during gun season
when I was throwing from the bank near the little wing dam by the
shop. 

Anyways I was out hunting near kent tonight and it was down 
2 1/4" so far.
I figured it out on paper one time that it takes from
5 to 7 days to hit the rock based on average flow
and distance.
Will probably see a steady effect by Sunday, but without
a good rain, it's not going to look like much,
but hopefully it is enough to do the trick.

At this point were still about 10 to 14 days away from what
I consider prime time *ondahuron.*

Mattt


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I went down to the river in south rockwood last night just after sunset and would agree that the water is not there yet. I was there 2 weeks ago and it was very low, and as of last night it seemed even lower, barely moving. I only fished for an hour and I didnt get any action. I used spawn under a bobber and spinners. I find it difficult to fish there with such low current, especially after dark, kind of throws my timing and retreive speed off. 

Thanks for doing the math Mattt, im really looking forward to getting some more water moving down there.

Gunrod, was that you parked there last night with a bronco and trailer behind it?


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I went down to the river in south rockwood last night just after sunset and would agree that the water is not there yet. I was there 2 weeks ago and it was very low, and as of last night it seemed even lower, barely moving. I only fished for an hour and I didnt get any action. I used spawn under a bobber and spinners. I find it difficult to fish there with such low current, especially after dark, kind of throws my timing and retreive speed off. 

Thanks for doing the math Mattt, im really looking forward to getting some more water moving down there.

Gunrod, was that you parked there last night with a bronco and trailer behind it?


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I went down to the river in south rockwood last night just after sunset and would agree that the water is not there yet. I was there 2 weeks ago and it was very low, and as of last night it seemed even lower, barely moving. I only fished for an hour and I didnt get any action. I used spawn under a bobber and spinners. I find it difficult to fish there with such low current, especially after dark, kind of throws my timing and retreive speed off. 

Thanks for doing the math Mattt, im really looking forward to getting some more water moving down there.

Gunrod, was that you parked there last night with a bronco and trailer behind it?


----------

